# dense as a brick European bread recipe?



## ramydam (Apr 2, 2004)

I see it on the international shelf every once in a while - that dense, nutty, chewy bread that supposedly can be stored for months.  I was told that's because it's baked for hours and hours.  Most people I know hate the stuff.  I love it.  Any recipes?


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 20, 2004)

I've only made it by accident...never on purpose nor do I have a clue as to what went wrong! 

I think what you're looking for is also called "Journeybread" or "Johnnycakes" and has sunflower seeds in it or other nutmeats and is made with whole wheat flour or a combination of whole wheat and potato flour.  

By any chance does the bread you seek have a somewhat sweet flavor?


----------



## ramydam (Apr 26, 2004)

It's not Journeybread, though the texture might be similar.  I've heard it called simply "Schwarzbrot," but it is not what I think of as black bread.  The store here sells it as "Fitness Bread" in the international aisle.  It's a bit on the sour side and nutty, but I don't find it sweet.  oh well, the conundrum remains. . . se la vie.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 26, 2004)

ramydam;
   While I don't know the answer myself I am willing to bet our resident bread baker, Old coot, will be able to help.


----------



## Iris (May 30, 2004)

Hi ramy,

Is that bread very dark? With whole kernels in it? Is it similar to this one?

http://www.marions-kochbuch.com/recipe/0987.htm


Iris


----------

